# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  تعزيه في وفاة جدة والدة الاخgsm-aya

## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    تعزية ...     إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون     بأسمي وبأسم أعضاء المنتدي وعن إدارتها ومشرفيها  بقلوب ملؤها الإيمان والتسليم بقضاء الله وقدره نتقدم بأحر التعازي             للاخ  العزيز جداً على قلوبنا*gsm-aya*      بأحـــر التعازي في وفاة* جدة امه* المرحومة بإذن الله التي  وافتها المنية * صباح الخميس الماضي* سائلين الله عز وجل أن يتقبلها في الصالحين، وأن     يفسح  لها في قبرها ويريها من الجنة مقعدها، معظماً الأجر لذويها وملهماً إياهم  الصبر  والاحتساب     آمين.

----------


## امير الصمت

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اسكنها فسيح جنانك والهم اهلها وذويها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وهدا ظني فيكم

----------


## seffari

*إن لله ما أخذ ، وله ما أعطى ، وكل شيء عنده بأجل مسمى ، فاصبر واحتسب* * * * عظم الله أجرك*

----------


## محمد السيد

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اسكنها فسيح جناتك والهم اهلها وذويها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## salihmob

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
ربنا يتقبلها بواسع رحمته 
ويسكنها مع الصدقين والشهداء *

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

ان لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## salinas

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اسكنها فسيح جنانك والهم اهلها وذويها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## amjed5

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
لله ما اعطي وله ما اخذ 
تقبلها الله في الصالحين

----------


## hassan riach

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## khaled_moon

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------


## saifekaram

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
احسن الله عزاكم*

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم اسكنها فسيح جناتك

----------


## Mr KhaliD

ان لله وانا اليه راجعون ارزقكم الله الصبر, واسكنها و المسلمين فسيح جناته

----------


## gsm4maroc

اللهم ارحمها واغفر لها اللهم نقها من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
فل يرحمها الله

----------


## EZEL

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ..الله يرحمها ويجعل مثواها الجنة .  
العمر الك أخي .*

----------


## yassin55

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اسكنها فسيح جناتك*ويسكنها مع الصدقين والشهداء*

----------


## GSM-AYA

*إن الأزمات و المحن هي الوحيدة التي تجر الإنسان إلى أن يختبــر أصــدقائــه و أقربائــه وهــي التي يكــون فيها كل شخص بحاجــة إلى مــن يسانده و يعاونــه و يقف بجانبــه* *اليوم  باسمي و باسم جميع أفراد عائلتي لا  يسعنا إلا  أن نتقدم بالشكــر الجزيل لكل مــن واسانا بوفاة جدتي المغفور لــها* *نرجــوا اللـــه أن لا يزرع في حياتكم جميعاً إلا الأفراح و أن تظل السعادة مرافقــة درب كل شخص بينكم و أن لا يفجعكم يوماً بحبيب أو قريب .*

----------


## amer

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اسكنها فسيح جنانك والهم اهلها وذويها الصبر والسلوان  
الموضوع الاصلى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## timali

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون اللهم اسكنها فسيح جنانك والهم اهلها وذويها الصبر والسلوان

----------


## Fannan1

تعازينا الحارة اخي وعذراعلى التعزية المتاخرة
 بسبب عدم تواجدي اثناء طرح الموضوع

----------


## mzsarrs

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*  * ربنا يتقبلها بواسع رحمته*

----------


## amchebek

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

----------

